# Como comprobar transformador de salida?



## Sinfirma23 (Ago 12, 2014)

Buenas, pues resulta que tengo un ampli a valvulas para guitarra y tiene un problema que radica en que no suena todo lo fuerte que debiera y ademas suena muy comprimido y saturado, como muy forzado, me temo que pudiera ser del trafo de salida pero no tengo ni idea de como comprobarlo. Yo dispongo de polimetro y como mucho un capacimentro.

No poseo osciloscopio. ¿Como podría comprobar si el trafo está bien?

Porfavor a ver si me lo podeis explicar para torpes porque resulta que mis conocimientos llegan como mucho a que ese trafo sirvo para transformar impedancias de las valvulas en las del altavoz y que el rojo=positivo y negro=negativo, eso si...el polimetro se usarlo.

Gracias.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Ago 12, 2014)

yo revisaria los capacitores electroliticos esa es una falla comun en los amplificadores transistorizados
 suena como entrecortado el sonido y mucho ruido basura

por desgracia los capacitores para los bulbos son especiales por ser de alto voltaje es cuestion de sacarlos y pregonar quien los tiene.

puedes verificar si estan dañados cuando estos se les nota aceite chorreado cerca de los bornes donde se conectan


----------



## Sinfirma23 (Ago 12, 2014)

gracias pero los electrolíticos estan todos bien, yo lo que quiero saber es como se comprueba que el trafo de  salida está bien y no esta dañado.

En el trafo de salida, el primario esta conectado a la tension de la valvula rectificadora y a las placas de las valvulas de porencia y el secundario al altavoz


----------



## Cdma System (Ago 12, 2014)

Sinfirma23, ¿por qué estás tan seguro que el problema radica en el transformador?
No le veo el motivo de hacer una pregunta y no aceptar las sugerencias.

PD: si el transformador presentara alguna avería directamente ya no tendrías audio.


----------



## Sinfirma23 (Ago 12, 2014)

No es que no acepte sugerencias, es que los condensadores ya los he medido y estan bien al igual que las resistencias y en este amplificador no hay ni un solo transistor, lo demas son valvulas y transformadores, uno de alimentacion y otro de salida. Es un smpli que no tiene mucha historia y esta cableado punto a punto


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 12, 2014)

¿ Sabes como medir la impedancia ?


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Ago 12, 2014)

pero un capacitor malo avece mide bien solo se secan y al secarse la capacidad se ve afactada por la temperatura eso lo digo por que es una falla comun.

sospechar del transformador  es una idea algo subjetiva bueno si no tienes experiencia en electronica pues es como decir por que mi coche suena sospecho que es la llanta derecha de atras 
pues no hay que revisar a detalle un por que de la falla 

"por sierto nunca supe por que le dicen trafo , o cuando dicen vatios"


----------



## miguelus (Ago 13, 2014)

Buenos días.

Como primera reflexión, no conocemos que tipo Válvulas  se emplean en la etapa de salida.

¿Dispones del esquema del Amplificador?

Lo que comentas puedes esta causado por...

Un envejecimiento de la Válvulas.
Baja tensión de alimentación

Podemos seguir especulando pero con dos propuestas es suficiente.

Como veo que tienes Polímetro, entonces puedes hacer algunas medidas.

Mide la Tensión de alimentación DC (+AT), normalmente, y dependiendo del tipo de Válvulas, estará comprendida entre 250VCC y 350VCC.

La tensión en las Placas de las Válvulas tiene que ser muy similar.

Para saber si los Condensadores Electrolíticos del filtro están bien, se puede utilizar un método indirecto. 

Se pone el Polímetro en AC.

Se mide la tensión en el Condensador Electrolítico.

Si el Condensador está en buen estado la tensión AC medida será despreciable... quizás 
algunos pocos mV. serían aceptables
Un valor máximo aceptable de AC seria la tensión DC/100

En cualquier caso, si los Electrolitos están defectuosos, se oiría en los Altavoces un fuerte ruido de 100Hz.

El pensar que el causante del fallo es el Transformador de salida -aunque posible- es especular demasiado.

Para comprobar el Transformador habría que desmontarlo y medirlo, pero necesitas un Generador de Audio, un Osciloscopio, y además si dispones de Medidor de Distorsión, la cosa estaría "chupada"

Procura dar alguna pista más.

*¡Recuerda... el interior de un Amplificador de  este tipo existen tensiones muy peligrosas que, incluso pueden causar la muerte  Hay que adoptar todas las precauciones posibles para evitar posibles descargas !*

Sal U2


----------



## Sinfirma23 (Ago 13, 2014)

Ok respondiendo a estas cosas:

Las valvulas son unas 6v6 nuevas, y además se han comprobado con otras y el resultado es el mismo.
La tensión de alimentación es la correcta (entorno a los 300v), las de placa que van al transformador de salida mas o menos es la misma.

De todas formas si os referís a los condensadores de la fuente de alimentación, también han sido sustituidos por otros de la misma capacitancia y tension y el resultado no ha variado.

los potenciomentros están bien y parece que las valvulas deprevio trabajan dentro de unos valores de características de placa correctos.

Así que ya lo único que me queda por comprobar es el transformador de salida.

Una cosa que voy a hacer es ver la corriente que esas válvulas de potencia están demandando, insertando una resistencia de 1 ohm entre el cátodo de la válvula y el grupo resistencia-condensadodor de cátodo y medir con el polimetro en escala de mv entre la pata de la válvula y el otro extremo de la resistencia de 1 ohm y comprobarlo con las especificaciones de la valvula.

Me han comentado por otro sitio que si ese valor en mV se sale de lo normal puede ser que el trafo de salida esté averiado y la válvula esté demandando mas corriente de la cuenta como creo que puede ser ya que una vez el transformador de alimentación se calentó en exceso (no podia poner la mano encima más de 5 segundos porque me quemaba) y creo que es por el exceso de corriente que demandan las válvulas de potencia.

De todas formas os adjunto un esquema de todo el circuito tal y como me habeis pedido


----------



## miguelus (Ago 13, 2014)

Buenos días.

Sí, como comentas, hubo un exceso de corriente, es posible que el Transformador de salida sufriese igualmente un calentón, en este caso lo más seguro es que tenga espiras en corto.

Si esto fuese cierto no quedaría más remedio que sustituirlo ... siempre queda la posibilidad de llevarlo a  algún taller de bobinados para que lo rebobinen, aunque esta solución siempre es muy cara 

Intenta contactar con alguien que tenga Generador de Audio, Osciloscopio y Analizador de Distorsión (opcional), con este equipamiento y el esquema, se podría analizar el Amplificador desde la entrada ya, que es posible, que el problema puede estar en alguna etapa anterior.

Sal U2


----------



## sergiot (Ago 13, 2014)

Sin un osciloscopio la cosa esta complicada, siendo un problema de sonoridad en donde hay que hilar finito se necesita dicho instrumento, sino sucede lo que te está sucediendo, le han cambiado y controlado todo y la falla persiste.

El trafo en los equipos a válvulas suele quemarse, recuerdo haber cambiado varios en la época de las válvulas, pero en esa época disponía de varios para hacer pruebas.

Viendo el circuito, lo único que podrias medir es si las dos válvulas de salida están balanceadas en la polarización, al ser pushpull si una está distinta a la otra puede generar la distorsión por recorte, pero lo ideal es un osciloscopio para ver donde está el problema.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 14, 2014)

Ese transformador debería poder permanecer horas conectando su primario (de extremo a extremo) a los 220 Vac sin recalentarse (lámpara en serie de 100 W por las dudas)

Enjoy


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 15, 2014)

Hola a todos , mui probablemente lo transformador de salida tiene espiras en corto en lo primario , ya que equipos de testes y medidas no es disponibles en las manos por haora yo mandaria lo transformador de salida de audio para reenrolar en un taller especializado en tal servicio y mui inportante  recomende com mucha enfase que el ( lo trafo) tiene que sener reenrolado exactamente tal como quando fue desmantelado.
!Fuerte abrazo y buena suerte en lo mantenimiento!
Att.
Danie lopes.


----------



## Sinfirma23 (Ago 18, 2014)

Buenas, os vuelvo a escribir porque he realizado unas comprobaciones y entre ellas, he descubierto que el secundario del transformador de salida me da cero ohm, me explico:

Conecto uno de los cables del secundario al altavoz y el otro lo dejo sin  conectar, pongo el polimetro en escala de 200 ohm (la mas pequeña que tiene), y mido entre el cable que esta conectado en su terminal de altavoz y el extremo del cable que esta desconectado, y el resultado es cero, es decir, creo que el secundario está en corto ya que debería medir entre 2 y 16 ohm, en este caso 8 ya que es un trafo con secundario para altavoz de 8 ohm, bien pues me da cero.

Sin embargo si mido entre el cable conectado al altavoz en el terminal del altavoz y el otro terminal del altavoz, si me sale 8ohm aproximadamente, lo cual ndica que el altavoz está ok.


Creo que voy por el buen camino no? 

Un saludo


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 18, 2014)

Sinfirma23 dijo:


> Buenas, os vuelvo a escribir porque he realizado unas comprobaciones y entre ellas, he descubierto que el secundario del transformador de salida me da cero ohm, me explico:
> 
> Conecto uno de los cables del secundario al altavoz y el otro lo dejo sin  conectar, pongo el polimetro en escala de 200 ohm (la mas pequeña que tiene), y mido entre el cable que esta conectado en su terminal de altavoz y el extremo del cable que esta desconectado, y el resultado es cero, es decir, creo que el secundario está en corto ya que debería medir entre 2 y 16 ohm, en este caso 8 ya que es un trafo con secundario para altavoz de 8 ohm, bien pues me da cero.
> 
> ...



 Que el transformador posea salida para 4 u 8Ω no significa que esa sea su resistencia de secundario.
La resistencia debe rondar la centena de mΩ, así que difícilmente la podrás medir con un multímetro común.
Lo que se quema en esos transformadores es el primario, no el secundario


----------



## Sinfirma23 (Ago 19, 2014)

tambien medí resistencia en el primario, que tiene tres cables, dos van a la placa de cada valvula y el otro recibe alimentacion, pues el de alimentacion con uno de placa daba 130 ohm y con el otro 60 ohm. No deberían dar los dos iguales?.

Por cierto, ya he pedido el osciloscopio y el generador de señal, porque normalmente suelo poder arreglar estas cosas, pero me da a mi que eate fallo es del tipo que todo mide bien pero falla, el componente en sí.

Otra cosa, cuando medi en el catodo de las valvulas de potencia la corriente en mA, lo hice intercalando una resistencia de 1ohm y midiendo entre sus extremos con escala mV, y vi que me daba n valor de 36mV para una tension de placa de 400v, lo cual, segun la grafica de la 6v6 indica que esta por encima de la curva de W, ya que el valor máximo que debería tener es de 25mA, con lo cual he aumentado el valor de la resistencia de cátodo comun para disminuir a esos 25mA.

¿Las medidas del primario que he dicho antes pueden dar esos valores? o tienen que medir las dos iguales? 

¿Puede ser que esos 35mA de catodo hayan sido demasiados?

Siento ser tan pesado pero se que esto de la electronica es lo que os gusta eeehh? jejeje

Gracias





Fogonazo dijo:


> Que el transformador posea salida para 4 u 8Ω no significa que esa sea su resistencia de secundario.
> La resistencia debe rondar la centena de mΩ, así que difícilmente la podrás medir con un multímetro común.
> Lo que se quema en esos transformadores es el primario, no el secundario



Date cuenta que uno de los dis cables de altavoz del secundario, sí esta conectado al altavoz, es decir, que no he medido los dos cables del secundario al aire


----------



## Cdma System (Ago 19, 2014)

Con respecto a la medición del secundario con el altavoz en serie: algo hiciste mal, porque sí decís que el altavoz está bien, al menos te hubiera marcado el ohmiaje del altavoz.


----------



## Sinfirma23 (Ago 19, 2014)

ahora os mando foto de como hice la conexion.

Abajo a pie de imagen pone que debe dar entre 2 y 16 ohm no? al menos eso dice el libro


----------



## miguelus (Ago 19, 2014)

Buenos días.

Los dos devanados Primarios, midiendo en ohmios, tiene que tener la misma resistencia.

Asegúrate que estás midiendo correctamente (entre el centro y cada uno de los extremos)

Si uno de ellos tiene 130Ω y el otro 60Ω  mal asunto. Seguramente tiene espiras en corto.

Acerca la nariz al Transformador   ¿Huele a chamusquina?...

Si estás seguro que el Transformador está mal, ya estás tardando en buscar la solución, en Madrid, seguramente aún queda algún taller que se dedique a bobinar Transformadores, pregunta en alguna tienda de  Electricidad o de Componentes Electrónicos.

Sal U2


----------



## Sinfirma23 (Ago 19, 2014)

Sí, estoy midiendo entre el centro y cada uno de lis extremos, es decir, son 3 cables, el del centro con el de una valvula y luego el del centro con la otra valvula. Ademas antes de medir he desoldado los cblas de los zócalos y por un lado da 130 y por el otro 60.

Yo estoy casi seguro que es el transformador de salida, de todas formas uno nuevo me sale por 36 euros, veras... que no es barato pero tampoco un sablazo, peor sería si fuera el de alimentación



de todas formas ya digo...me he pillado un osciloscopio de segunda mano un hameg 203-6, antiguo, pero mas lo son las valvulas, mas que nada para ver colo es la señal y como distorsionan estos aparatos y porque me gusta, y mi hermano sí es técnico y me enseñará a usarlo....de todas foemas cuando solucione el tema ya os comentare. 

Pero el caso es que me gusta la electronica y ya es tarde para cambiar de profesion, yo soy contable jejeje


----------



## miguelus (Ago 19, 2014)

Sinfirma23 dijo:


> Sí, estoy midiendo entre el centro y cada uno de lis extremos, es decir, son 3 cables, el del centro con el de una valvula y luego el del centro con la otra valvula. Ademas antes de medir he desoldado los cblas de los zócalos y por un lado da 130 y por el otro 60.
> 
> Yo estoy casi seguro que es el transformador de salida, de todas formas uno nuevo me sale por 36 euros, veras... que no es barato pero tampoco un sablazo, peor sería si fuera el de alimentación
> 
> ...



Buenos días.

36€ por un Transformador de salida es un precio muy barato, ni te lo pienses.

Con ese Osciloscopio, si está en estado operativo, tendrás suficiente, solo necesitarás un Generador de audio, en Internet los encontrarás por Software, solo necesitará un PC.

MI profesión, y afición, desde hace más de 50 años, es la Electrónica, desde hace tiempo estoy pensando cambiar de actividad y dedicarme a llevar la contabilidad de algún partido, parece ser que es muy rentable .

Sal U2


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 19, 2014)

Si mediste ambos primarios y te dieron una diferencia tan grande es muy probable que el transformador se halla arruinado.

Por otro lado, llamativamente, te está dando un valor prácticamente el doble que el otro, esto podría ser indicio de un error de conexión.

¿ Fotos del transformador ?


----------



## Cdma System (Ago 19, 2014)

Posiblemente el que te está midiendo 60 es el punto medio de los 2 bobinados y estás tomando un extremo como medio en las mediciones


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 19, 2014)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Por otro lado, llamativamente, te está dando un valor prácticamente el doble que el otro, esto podría ser indicio de un error de conexión?


 
Si la tercer medida también da 60 Ohms , estás salvado y sólo está mal conectado.

Si da 200 Ohms , estás al horno 

Saludos !


----------



## opamp (Ago 19, 2014)

Una idea al aire para medicion del trafo, que me dicen. 
Se puede colocar al bobinado de salida,(el que vá al parlante),  un voltaje reducido , quizá 6Vac/50 ó 60 Hz aproximadamente y medir los primarios, deben indicar V similares , aplicar carga para sacar los mA requeridos y medir, (oler), deberia permanecer equilibrado los bobinados primarios,....sorry si dije una pachotada, soy novato en estos temas.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 19, 2014)

Si Opamp , no te olvides que esos transformadores trabajan a 300 V de placa por lado y si se sabe la potencia aproximada y la impedancia del parlante hasta se podría calcular el Vmax de salida. Y si es de HiFi puede trabajar cómodamente a 50 o 60 Hz


----------



## opamp (Ago 19, 2014)

Okey 2M, soy un reverendo ignorante en el tema de audio,... Pero de trafos alguito conozco, las pruebas de cortocircuito son mis preferidas.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 19, 2014)

El audio es solo "una onda eléctrica que suena bonita "

 Las pruebas de cortocircuito son mas lindas en transformadores medianitos


----------



## Sinfirma23 (Ago 21, 2014)

Oa paso imagen de la señal de preampluficador en su ultima valvula justo en la entrada de la etapa, como veis aun no distorsiona

ahora la de la etapa, pinchando en el pin de placa de una de las dos valvulas de potencia justo donde esta conectado el
trafo de salida. Esta es la aeñal que se produce sin distorsion de previo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 21, 2014)

Mediste los ohms *entre los tres cables *del primario del transformador de salida ?

Pareciera que invertiste el medio con un extremo . . . son solo 3 medidas


----------



## Sinfirma23 (Ago 21, 2014)

En la tercera imagen lo mismo pero con la otra valvula

Perdon aqui esta la tercera imagen.

Es normal esa diferencia de señal en cada placa de las de potencia?





DOSMETROS dijo:


> Mediste los ohms *entre los tres cables *del primario del transformador de salida ?
> 
> Pareciera que invertiste el medio con un extremo . . . son solo 3 medidas



Medí el central con cada uno de los extremos, los extremos entre sí no lo hice, sino central con derecho y despues el central con el izquierdo, fue así como me dio distintas medidas



Por ultimo os pongo la señal de salida del secundario del trafo de salida

Asi que ya podeis ver como para una señal determinada de entrada con la cual aun no se produce distorsion en el preamplificador, se ven las señales resultantes en la etapa y el transformador de salida


----------



## miguelus (Ago 21, 2014)

Buenas noches.  

¿En qué frecuencia has puesto el Generador?

En la última foto se ve claramente que la Válvula está amortiguando el Semi ciclo Positivo de la señal.

En la foto anterior la señal está acompañada por una Onda en diente de sierra.

Estos dos fenómenos pueden estar causados por una elevada corriente en una de las Válvulas  (en la que has hecho la última medida).

Mide, con el Osciloscopio, el rizado en el punto medio del Transformador de salida, sospecho que vas a tener esa Onda en diente de sierra, para esta medida tienes que utilizar el Atenuador de 1/10.

Mide las tensiones en las Resistencias de 470Ω de ambas Válvulas, tiene que ser la misma.

Las medias que has posteado pueden ser compatibles con un Transformador de salida en mal estado.

Sal U2


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 21, 2014)

Sinfirma23 dijo:


> Sí, estoy midiendo entre el centro y cada uno de los extremos, es decir, son 3 cables, el del centro con el de una valvula y luego el del centro con la otra valvula. Ademas antes de medir he desoldado los cables de los zócalos y *por un lado da 130 y por el otro 60*.


 


Fogonazo dijo:


> Por otro lado, llamativamente, te está dando un valor prácticamente el doble que el otro,* esto podría ser indicio de un error de conexión*.
> 
> ¿ Fotos del transformador ?


 


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si la tercer medida *también da 60 Ohms* , estás salvado y sólo está mal conectado.
> 
> Si da 200 Ohms , estás al horno


 


experimentador dijo:


> Posiblemente el que te está midiendo 60 es el punto medio de los 2 bobinados y *estás tomando un extremo como medio* en las mediciones


----------



## Sinfirma23 (Ago 22, 2014)

A ver venga...fotos del transformador





DOSMETROS dijo:


>



El que da 60 es uno de los extremos ya que es el de la placa, y está bien conectado, de eso estoy seguro 100% porque de estos amplis me se hasta los colores de los cables y a donde van conectados.

En cuanto a la tercera medida os comento ya definitivamente:
Central (rojo) con primer extremo (marron) = 21,8 ohm
Central (rojo) con segundo extremo (azul) = 155,3 ohm
Extremos entre ellos (azul con marron) = 177,1 ohm





miguelus dijo:


> Buenas noches.
> 
> ¿En qué frecuencia has puesto el Generador?
> 
> ...



-La frecuencia del generador es de 1000 Hz, en formato de onda sinoidal 
-Efectivamente, en el punto medio del primario del transformador, tengo esa onda de diente de sierra
-Las tensiones de las resistencias de 470Ω no son iguales, supongo que para medirlas es con el polimentro poniendo una punta en un extremos de la resistencia y otra punta en el otro extremo, pues bien, una da 830mV y la otra 1,030 voltios. Con lo cual, lo mismo no miden.


----------



## Sinfirma23 (Ago 29, 2014)

Muy buenas señores....como yo no dejo nada en el tintero...vengo a informaros de que ya he solucionado el tema, al final el culpable era el trafo de salida, ha sido cambiarlo y el ampli ha cantado como los ángeles, con un sonido claro y nitido.

Como dato para la próxima vez...

En el transformador nuevo el central del primario con uno de los extremos media exactamente igual que con el otro extremo a diferencia del trafo viejo, que cada extremo con el central media lo que le daba la gana...


----------



## miguelus (Ago 30, 2014)

Sinfirma23 dijo:


> Muy buenas señores....como yo no dejo nada en el tintero...vengo a informaros de que ya he solucionado el tema, al final el culpable era el trafo de salida, ha sido cambiarlo y el ampli ha cantado como los ángeles, con un sonido claro y nitido.
> 
> Como dato para la próxima vez...
> 
> En el transformador nuevo el central del primario con uno de los extremos media exactamente igual que con el otro extremo a diferencia del trafo viejo, que cada extremo con el central media lo que le daba la gana...



Buenos días.

Todo indicaba que el principal sospechoso era  el mayordomo... perdón, quiero decir el Transformador,   por 36€ has tardado mucho en cambiarlo , ahora a disfrutarlo 

Sal U2


----------

